# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  قبول نشدن پیش دانشگاهی

## yeknafar

سلام دوستان
بنده امسال کنکور دارم یا در واقع قرار بود داشته باشم!
چون به دلایلی امسال نتونستم درس بخونم 
امتحانات ترم اول رو دادم و یه چند درسی رو افتادم
امتحانات ترم دوم رو (یعنی همین امتحاناتی که داره الان برگزار میشه) رو ندادم اصلا
شهریور رو هم به احتمال قوی چند درس میوفتم ...
دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید چیکار باید بکنم
یعنی سال دیگه بخوام پیش دانشگاهی بگیرم باید مدرسه عادی ثبت نام کنم یا بزرگسالان؟
اگه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنم میتونم مثلا دی یا اسفند امتحان اون درس رو به صورت کلی(یعنی مثل امتحان ترم دوم) بدم یا باید دوباره دی امتحان ترم دوم بدم و خرداد ترم دوم ؟
ممنون

----------


## سانیار

سلام شما اگه شهریور رو هم قبول نشید دیگه لازم نیس سال بعد هم سر کلاس بشینید و فقط دی ماه باید برید کل کتاب رو امتحان بدید
و فک نمیکنم بتونید به مدرسه ی عادی برید و باید مدارس بزرگسالان ثبت نام و فقط برید امتحان بدید فک میکنم اینجوری باشه
و یه چیز دیگه تا پیش رو قبول نشید نمیتونید برید دانشگاه

----------


## yeknafar

بزرگسالان دولتی و غیر انتفائی داره؟ از نظر حضور یا .... فرقی دارن؟ شهریشون چطوریه؟
مدارس اموزش از راه دور چجورین؟ اونا هم دولتی و غیر انتفائی دارن؟
ممنون

----------

